# Coffee Lake Z370 Chipsatz Treiber?



## Camari (8. November 2017)

Hallo,

Ich wollte gerade den Intel Chipsatz Treiber Downloaden allerdings ist der z370 Chipsatz nicht in der Liste gelistet. Gibt es dafür noch keinen Chipsatz Treiber oder ist dieser hier der richtige ?


Unterstützt werden aktuell:



Spoiler



Intel X99 Chipsatz
Intel HM170 Chipsatz
Intel Q150 Chipsatz
Intel QM175 Mobilchipsatz
Intel Q250 Chipsatz
Intel H270 Chipsatz
Intel Z97 Chipsatz
Intel Q170 Chipsatz
Intel CM236 Chipsatz
Intel Z170 Chipsatz
Intel B250 Chipsatz
Intel Q270 Chipsatz
Intel QM170 Chipsatz
Intel B150 Chipsatz
Intel H97 Chipsatz
Intel H170 Chipsatz
Intel H110 Chipsatz
Intel HM175 Mobilchipsatz
Intel Z270 Chipsatz
Intel CM238 Mobilchipsatz




Download Intel(R) Chipsatz-Geratesoftware (INF Update-Utility)


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

Was bietet dein Mainboardhersteller auf der zugehörigen Treiberseite an?

Asus bietet für mein Maximus X einen Intel Inf Chipsatztreiber der Version 11.7.x.x vom August diesen Jahres.

Auf der Intelhomepage scheint es nur Version 10.1.x.x vom Beginn des Jahres zu geben.


----------



## Camari (8. November 2017)

Bei asrock (asrock z370m pro4)

Ist nichts gelistet was den Chipsatz Treiber betrifft. Kann es sein das dieser schon in den  Management Engine Treiber vorhanden ist? Ich habe zum Beispiel auf der Asus Seite nachgeschaut und dort wird bei einen Mainboard mit z370 Chipsatz ein Chipsatz Treiber Angeboten mit folgender Beschreibung:


----------



## Rennrakete (8. November 2017)

Nein, der Chipsatz- und ME-Treiber sind separat. Du kannst einen aktuellen Treiber von der Webseite eines Mainboard-Herstellers runterladen.


----------



## XT1024 (8. November 2017)

Der Chipsatz-"Treiber" Hokuspokus macht offenbar seit über 10 Jahren Spaß.



Camari schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dieser schon in den  Management Engine Treiber vorhanden ist?


Oder ist der "Treiber", wie schon immer*, beim OS dabei?

Was sagt denn der Gerätemanager dazu? Ich hätte ja eine Vermutung.


----------



## Camari (8. November 2017)

Also AsRock bietet definitiv keinen Chipsatz Treiber für mein genanntes Mainboard an. Mainboard und CPU kommen heute per Post und ich wollte vorher schon alle nötigen Treiber runterladen. Meine Vermutung war auch erst das eventuell beim installieren der Windows Updates wenn nötig ein Treiber installiert wird ? Ist halt nur merkwürdig wieso Asus diesen Treiber anbietet aber AsRock nicht.


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Der Chipsatz-"Treiber" Hokuspokus macht offenbar seit über 10 Jahren Spaß.
> 
> Oder ist der "Treiber", wie schon immer*, beim OS dabei?



Wenn ich bei meinem Ryzen System darauf gewartet hätte, dass der aktuellste X370 Treiber via Microsoft Windowsupdate einfliegt, dann hätte ich bis zum Fall Creatorsupdate noch die bescheidene Releaseversion gehabt. Das macht durchaus Sinn diesen bei neuen Plattformen in seiner aktuellsten Version manuell zu installieren.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Der Chipsatz-"Treiber" Hokuspokus macht offenbar seit über 10 Jahren Spaß.
> 
> 
> Oder ist der "Treiber", wie schon immer*, beim OS dabei?



Bullshit ... leider .... die "Treiber" die im OS sind , sind leider nicht vollstöndig und UNTERSTÜTZEN die Hardware nur , sie reizen sie aber nicht aus und manchmal fehlen sogar sachen ....


----------



## Camari (8. November 2017)

Und wie löse ich nun das Problem?  kann mir den fehlenden Treiber ja auch nicht aus den Hut zaubern  Interessent ist doch das bei bei Asus ( siehe Bild ) unter "Chipsatz Treiber" etwas von 
Management Engine in der Beschreibung steht. Welchen Zusammenhang hat das ganze ?


----------



## XT1024 (8. November 2017)

MEI ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Außer irgendwelche OC-Werkzeuge kenne ich da kein Einsatzgebiet im Bereich "PCGH".
Ich meine... wenn es ein Programm braucht, meckert es schon aber das hat es bei mir seit 6 Jahren nicht.



4B11T schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meinem Ryzen System darauf gewartet hätte (...)


Es geht hier aber um Intel.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Bullshit


Genau. Diesen Hokuspokus meinte ich.

Dazu gibt es sicher mehr als...


> sind leider nicht vollstöndig


oder gar


> und manchmal fehlen sogar sachen


Was fehlt denn genau, was ändert ein anderer Name und warum zum §$%&/()= waren noch nie Treiber (*.sys) in diesen Paketen?


Wie wär's mal mit einem vorher-nachher Vergleich der Dateiversionen (pci.sys usw.)?



			
				https://downloadcenter.intel.com/de/download/20775/Intel-Chipset-Device-Software-INF-Update-Utility- schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch  wird das Betriebssystem den korrekten Namen für die  Hardware-Bestandteil im Geräte-Manager anzeigen.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2017)

HIER suchen : Treiber und Software

Das Update-Utility ist leider grundsätzlich NICHT in der lage die Aktuellen Treiber zu finden , nichtmal beim recht alten X99 findet es den aktuellsten sondern (bei mir) den 5. letzten ....

@XT1024 : Was da z.b. fehlt ? Leider mit die wichtigsten Sachen .

Ich bin auf meinem MB z.B. erst NACH installation des Chipsatztreibers von Intel (Asus geht auch , ist aber älter) in der Lage meine Steckkarten zu installieren und ALLE USB-Ports zu nutzen (Die 2 3.1 Ports sind vor Insta Tod und Windoof findet die netmal)
VOR Installation habe ich nur 2 "Standart VGA/SVGA Videoadapter" installiert und meine SoKa ist ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" , Da läst sich auch kein NV-Treiber installieren , der sagt nur "Keine kompatible Hardware gefunden" und macht wieder zu , SoKa das selbe . NACH Installation der Chipsatztreiber : KEINE Probleme mehr .

Zugegeben hatte ich beim Z77 solcherlei Probleme NICHT , dort wars nur der Ethernet-Anschluß der erst nach Installation der Chipsatztreiber seine Funktion unter Windoof aufnahm ......

Ich KANN natürlich ein Einzelfall sein , ABER ich habe das Sys jetzt 3 mal mit Win10 Komplet neu aufgesetzt und hatte jedes mal exakt die gleichen Probleme (Wenn man es noch ein Problem nennen kann wenn man den Treiber bereits zur Hand hat und WEiSS das man ihn nur zu installieren braucht) , das ist zumindest für MICH signifikant .


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. November 2017)

Um welches Board handelt es sich genau, 
wennman fragen darf


----------



## 4B11T (10. November 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um Intel.



Auch beim 8700K habe ich den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber installiert, welcher von Asus anscheinend angepasst wurde, da das Installationsverzeichnis voller Asus Datein und Ordner ist. Nur damit ist das letzte Fragezeichen im Gerätemanager verschwunden, Windows selbst war anscheinend nicht in der Lage die richtige Version automatisch zu finden und zu installieren.


----------



## XT1024 (10. November 2017)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich wirklich der einzige bin, bei dem seit mindestens zehn Jahren keine Fragezeichen auftauchen. 
975X, P55, Z68, H170 und noch anderer Kram in meinem Einflussbereich.



4B11T schrieb:


> Nur damit ist das letzte Fragezeichen im Gerätemanager verschwunden


Was war es denn?

Wie viele Leute haben wohl verzweifelt das letzt Fragezeichen gesucht und es war dann der Intel Smart Connect Kram? Suchergebnisse dazu gibt es ja genug.

---
Dass sämtliche Geräte nicht erkannt werden, finde ich schon merkwürdig und interessant aber wenn es so war... 
Aber wozu gibt es sonst den Gerätemanager? War der wenigstens voll mit Fragezeichen?



How do I Use the Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility?


----------



## 4B11T (10. November 2017)

ich kann nicht sagen was es war: "andere Geräte" --> "unbekanntes Gerät"... hab hinterher nicht geschaut was nun neu hinzugekommen war


----------



## Camari (10. November 2017)

Es gibt bei meinen Mainboard bei Treiber einen Ordner der "INF driver ver:10.1.1.44" heißt. Dort wurde mir beim installieren angezeigt das ein Chipsatz Treiber installiert wird und genau mit der gleichen Version Bezeichnung des aktuellsten Chipsatz Treiber den man bei Intel Downloaden kann. Anscheinend ist dieser auch für den z370 Chipsatz geeignet und die Liste die ich gepostet habe noch nicht aktualisiert wurden. Jedenfalls ist im Geräte Manager alles okay keine Meldung das etwas fehlt.


----------

